# I just took my leap into DCC!!



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Well ok I already have DCC but I just took the leap into a more complex system!! yep I just ordered my first piece from Digitrax off ebay!! its the PR3 and PS14, yea its not any thing special, but im slowly starting the (really long) long process of converting over to Digitrax, and converting my locos too!!!


I honestly can't wait to get it here!! im excited!!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Wtg !


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You do know that a PR3 will not do you any good without a command station that will interface with it!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Southern  I hope to at least get used to resounding my locos so they sound more like what I want 




NIMT said:


> You do know that a PR3 will not do you any good without a command station that will interface with it!


from my understanding the PR3 is a stand alone device for putting new sounds onto your sound equipped locos...Im gonna use this to start messin with Digitrax then once I get my program test track area set up on the layout im gonna design the main parts of the layout


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep you are right, I was thinking of something else!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh don't worry ill be getting either the Zeypher or preferably the super chief!!!  then the transformation will be semi complete 

Sean I have a few Euro locos that need to be converted to DCC/sound could you or would you have the ability to convert them? the brands are Hornby and Jouef.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok update just got the PR-3 in (YAY) and tried it on my Bachmann train (DCC/sound) figured before setting it up it wouldn't work so no biggie there, just wanted to see if it was at least talking from computer to pr-3 and could detect a train at least, all the noises/movement told me it was talking just fine there so that was good  now I just need a Digitrax equipped loco with sound to test with and I want it as dirt cheap as I can get as I just need a demo unit to use and test with (steam or diesel)


----------

